# Lighting for African Malawi Tank



## HaleMoana (Feb 28, 2009)

Hey guys and gals
I'm researching for my 75 gallon Malawi set up and I need some help with my lighting. Do I need to consider anything special?

Here is what I am considering. Let me know what you think... thanks!!!

THIS LIGHT HERE. CLICK HERE!


----------



## gtsum (Feb 25, 2008)

That would work well I would think (not sure how hot it runs though...I think CF fixtures run hotter then others) I have a 75G Mbuna tank and I am running the Current Freshwater T5 light system.


----------



## HaleMoana (Feb 28, 2009)

I have T5's on my reef. They aren't too much for a Cichlid tank?


----------



## gtsum (Feb 25, 2008)

HaleMoana said:


> I have T5's on my reef. They aren't too much for a Cichlid tank?


I have this little guy and it works fine:

http://www.thatpetplace.com/pet/prod/236417/product.web


----------



## edouthirt (Jan 22, 2008)

*HaleMoana*,

Cichlids do not have any specific lighting requirements. The lighting for a cichlid (non-planted) is soley for the viewer alone. I have a 60 gal (48 inch) non-planted mbuna tank with a single 36 inch, 30 watt powerglo t-12 bulb and I couldn't be happier with it. Unless you want to add plants, I would save your money and do something a lot cheaper then the link you posted.

If you have a canopy on the tank, you could retrofit a light from home depot for uber cheap! :thumb:


----------



## JALOOS (Sep 6, 2008)

edouthirt said:


> If you have a canopy on the tank, you could retrofit a light from home depot for uber cheap! :thumb:


You bet a four foot double flourescent from a building supply <20 bucks and spray the sucker black.


----------



## cichlids_of_tlu (Dec 22, 2007)

i think anything for the most part will work for your africans.


----------



## HaleMoana (Feb 28, 2009)

That's kinda what I was hoping to hear. thanks guys!


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2009)

That is the light I have on my Malawi tank. It really brightened up the setup and it doesn't really run that hot. Warm but not hot. I like it so much, I bought another one for my other 75 gallon I just setup for my Tropheus.

Wish I would have got them when that great sale was going on :x


----------



## scuba20v (May 28, 2007)

i have that same light and it really makes the colors of the fish pop out at you. its worth every penny. the fans might get a little noisy but you can easily fix that. i recommend getting a canopy aswell


----------



## npg3 (Nov 27, 2005)

I have two double-bulb T5 fixtures for my 6' wide 180.


----------



## HaleMoana (Feb 28, 2009)

hhhmmm.... for the sale price right now, I'm almost inclined just to buy this fixture. I was never any good at DIY.


----------



## NOLACLS (Aug 12, 2003)

HaleMoana said:


> I have T5's on my reef. They aren't too much for a Cichlid tank?


I am going to run my two 400w MH setups on my 240 african tank...I had them from my past reef setup. Overkill...yes...does it make the water look great with the shimmer...you know it!! I am still in the process of setting it up but it hasnt heated the water too much...only other unknown will be the algae.








[/i]


----------



## niccomau (Oct 14, 2008)

Nolacls, is this going to be a planted tank? What about you Halemoana, you planting it?


----------



## HaleMoana (Feb 28, 2009)

No, I don't plan on having it planted. I'm afraid my mbuna will tear up any plants.

If I choose to do plants, it won't be until much later. Right now, I am just focusing on a good aesthetic Lake setting.

Maybe once I get a little more experienced, then I might add plants... for now, I'm not even thinking that direction yet.

Also, I just ran out to Home Depot. I think I changed my mind yet again. I might try my hand at a DIY retro T-12 set-up. Seems like it might be easy enough?!?!?!? If I choose that route, I'll start a new thread in the DIY forum cause I'll need your help!


----------



## HaleMoana (Feb 28, 2009)

Oh and NOLACAS....

That tank looks gorgeous! I bet that was a great reef tank!


----------



## NOLACLS (Aug 12, 2003)

Nope I am not going to have a planted tank...all male hap/peacock tank...might have some javafern on the wood and maybe some other hard water plants after I see how it goes. I have had a full planted tank before...PITA if you as me...co2 injection and high light. This was not my reef tank...I had a 110 that I was going to upgrade to a 280 (6x3x2) but Katrina changed that...now im in a new house and that 280 wouldnt fit so I got a 240long. I am going to keep it easier this go around...had reef for 8 years...


----------



## acrosstic (Mar 24, 2008)

I use a double strip light from Lowe's $20. Uses both T8 and T12 bulbs.

Just switched to two powerglo T8s. Love them. This is easily the cheap way to go, but it isn't a sacrifice at all.

People get carried away. Saltwater lights are cutting edge usually, freshwater is what saltwater tanks were using 10 years ago.

The MH and Compacts achieve greater penetration of the water, meaning more of the spectrum gets to the bottom where corals are growing.

There really isn't any advantage to using these on a freshwater tank. However, they can cause algae problems because the algae has more usable spectrum at the bottom of the tank. This is why Salt use UV sterilizers much more than freshwater.

Check out this thread: http://cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/viewtopic.php?t=190273&highlight=bulb+opinions


----------



## NOLACLS (Aug 12, 2003)

Your right...only in reefs or live planted tanks are the lights real important. These are totally overkill since I wont have to many plants if any at all. I already had these and love the look of the water with the real sunlight shimmer. I have no idea how the fish will look yet...still setting it up. Then if they look good under the light I dont know about algae yet. I have a 36w UV I am going to run as well...and stock it with plecos....and keep up on the phos/nitrates to keep algae at bay. If it turns into a mess i'll get T5's or something. Also keep in mind...on my setup...I put the bulbs far off the water to help cover the whole tank in light and lessin the harshness of 400w in freshwater. The bulbs are 48" from the bottom of the tank...2' tank and 2' canopy.


----------



## HaleMoana (Feb 28, 2009)

Maybe I'm a moron, but I went to Home Depot last week and I could not find those double strips. For the life of me... Maybe I'll try Lowes tonight.


----------

